# Starting Over-New Business Name?



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all!  Okay, I'm new to the site, but I ran a photography business for around 6 years, as I had stated in my intro post.  I got divorced and moved back to my hometown, and had completely quit photography with the exception of my own family.  However, I've just had this nagging desire to get back into photography again, as a second part-time job (since I already have a full-time job, and making ends meet with photography is difficult, if not impossible).  I had used my first and last name as my business name in the past, but my last name is about to change as I'm engaged and about to be married again.  I've toyed around with using my first and middle name, but I'm not thinking that I like the sound of it "Krista Renee Photography".  Just doesn't seem catchy, does it?  If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.  I suppose I could wait the few months until my last name changes and start then, but I'd love to get it going here soon, since I've had 4 people ask me for sessions already, and I have a much better network here to begin with.  I wanted to avoid using a business name so that I could avoid having to file the DBA paperwork, etc.  Does that name "Krista Renee Photography" sound horrible, or is it just me?


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 27, 2011)

Personally, I think that KR Photography is better than the whole name written out - that is, if you want to include your name in the title process. I think K Renee Photography has a good ring as well. 

If you are looking to go beyond the birth name - their are many options (as you know)


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

I liked K. Renee as well... I actually had mad a logo with that, and everyone (family) that I asked didn't like it.  Dummy me hadn't even though of KR Photography...heck, I could possibly just go ahead and use the initial of what my last name is going to be...but that's a bit of a getting ahead of myself deal...in that case, though, it would be KJ Photography...or KJ Portraits...since my last name will be Jones (catchy, right? LOL).  I think I'll play around with some logo designs and see what looks best as well.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 27, 2011)

I think Krista Renee flows well.  But maybes that's just me.

Plus... it sort of covers your basis if you were to ever... lose.... your new last name again... although hopefully that won't happen. :sillysmi:


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL No, no, he's not a jerk like the last one.   But yeah, it does cover me in that event.  ...I may play around with logos and then post some..see which ones everyone likes best.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2011)

"Photography by Krista" ?


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know...I never did like the whole Phography by.... thing.  There's just something about it.  Thanks though!


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2011)

Make up some logo's!  I can't help with the name, but i can definately help in choosing a logo.



Regards,
Jake


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 27, 2011)

What about, KrisPics?

Sounds yummy.

Ok so maybe this is why my wife won't let me name our next kid.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know about Ky, but in the states I do know about, if your business name doesn't include your last name you have to file DBA paperwork.


----------



## christinacraft (Jan 27, 2011)

I like KrisPics too! It has a ring to it and it wold be easy to remember and spell.


----------



## KmH (Jan 27, 2011)

Was that CrisPix, CrisPics, ChrisPix, ChrisPics, KrisPics, KrisPix, KhrisPix, or KhrisPics?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> Was that CrisPix, CrisPics, ChrisPix, ChrisPics, KrisPics, KrisPix, KhrisPix, or KhrisPics?



Your first one looks like some sort of trademark infringement there .


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> I don't know about Ky, but in the states I do know about, if your business name doesn't include your last name you have to file DBA paperwork.



*sigh* Crap, you're probably right.  I need to check with our local Chamber of Commerce...


----------



## Croissant Seven (Jan 27, 2011)

"K. Renee" rhymes, which will help people remember your name. Just a thought...


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 27, 2011)

kristanene said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Ky, but in the states I do know about, if your business name doesn't include your last name you have to file DBA paperwork.
> ...



Could you please let me know what you find out?


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> kristanene said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


 
Sure will.


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

On a side note, if I end up having to get a DBA any, I was also considering Bright Beginnings Portraits.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 27, 2011)

kristanene said:


> On a side note, if I end up having to get a DBA any, I was also considering Bright Beginnings Portraits.



You might get confused by the daycare chain Bright Beginnings


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are two logo ideas:









and


----------



## kristanene (Jan 27, 2011)

CCericola said:


> kristanene said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, if I end up having to get a DBA any, I was also considering Bright Beginnings Portraits.
> ...



Good call.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 28, 2011)

Day care photographer, I like it!  Charge the parents extra for some photos...and you'll have all day with the kids.

On a more serious note, I think that second logo looks nice.  Simple, yet nice.


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 28, 2011)

2nd Logo looks sharp! I would say be careful with the K, as it could appear to be an R. I am biased with K. Renee now as I have said it for over a day and it just has a smooth ring and flow to the name.  If you wanted to incorporate a surname/slogan phrase with New/Bright Beginning attached, you could add that after, or under, the K. Renee Photography.

                                            K. Renee Photograhy
                                           Photographs that Speak

Obviously, I am not advocating my slogan for the end-all choice, but something maybe along those lines.... who knows?


----------



## orljustin (Jan 28, 2011)

Neither is very good.  You've got mixed fonts in the first that don't work with the frame background very well.  The second has that big loopy thing that looks like an R, as mentioned, plus the leaves don't really do anything, and you've got brackets around 'photography' for some reason.  I'd keep working.


----------



## Y. A. PIX. (Jan 28, 2011)

I was told when making my logo design to keep things simple, clear, and noticeable by all. All fonts should be the same (relatively) and it should visually flow as much as the name....


----------



## CCericola (Jan 28, 2011)

Logo 1: You have two decorative fonts in your logo that do not relate to each other. The frame is too large compared to the type and the fine lines in the swirls will not reproduce well on a small business card. The logo does not work in one color. If a logo cannot be represented in 1 color it is not a successful design. 

Logo 2: I read it as "Rrenee Photography" The font relationship is a bit better as you have used a decorative font with a san serif. The { } serve no purpose. The leaves on the k are too small compared to the type and will not reproduce well. The lower case k and the leaves create too much spacing between the k and R.


----------



## kristanene (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I was looking at this site (Design by Jenn | Resources for Photographers), trying to come up with ideas, because I like her work.  I can fiddle with the second one and change the font easily enough.  It seems really plain though...I want something fun, but I'm having a brain lapse apparently.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2011)

One of the basic rules of graphic design is - It has to work first in black and white. Then color is added.

Trendy colors that are popular today, won't be in 2016.

Changing a logo often, is worse than having no logo at all.

A logo needs to be designed using vector graphics to ensure scaleability. Photoshop is a raster graphics application.

A mistake many photographers make is assuming they are as good at graphic design as they are at photography. Then they design a logo that is appealing to them, when it really needs to be appealing to the target audience, the buying public.

If you do not have graphic arts training, having a professional graphic artist design your logo is a smart move and not as expensive as many think.


----------

